

Django REST framework 2.2 released - tomchristie
http://django-rest-framework.org/topics/2.2-announcement.html

======
po
I was initially a bit worried about adopting Django REST Framework due to it
being the new kid on the block, but tomchristie's dedication to the project
has really put me at ease. Adding the deprecation policy is great for long
term stability. He's making all the right moves to build a lasting ecosystem
of contributors and setting a collaborative tone on the project.

So yeah, thanks Tom!

------
eric_bullington
I love writing RESTful services in Flask, but I'm thinking about switching to
Django solely because of Django Rest Framework, which seems to be the closest
of all Python REST projects to Fielding's original idea, or what is now being
called HATEOAS. It's also extraordinarily well-documented and designed.

Has anyone here used SQLAlchemy with Django Rest Framework? I know it's
possible to use SQLAlchemy with Django, but I'm curious if this will cause any
issues with Django Rest Framework. I probably won't switch if I can't use
SQLAlchemy.

~~~
tomchristie
@almost is right - there's nothing that strictly ties you in to Django's ORM.

A few thoughts:

* You'll need to use the Serializer class rather than the automatic ModelSerializer.

* You'll need to do a bit of tweaking if you want to use the Generic class based views (since they default to using the standard Django querysets), but if you're just writing the views yourself there's nothing tying you to the ORM.

* You'll need to deal with the transaction management, probably by using middleware something like this: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6606725/best-way-to-integ...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6606725/best-way-to-integrate-sqlalchemy-into-a-django-project)

If it is something you pursue it'd be tremendously helpful if you could post
to the list on how you get on.

------
athrun
I played with Django REST framework a week ago and was surprised on how easy
it was to get going with it. The documentation is almost complete and the
tutorial is especially nicely done as it begins with a naive - and tedious -
approach and then proceeds to simplify everything using the advanced features
of the framework. This really helps prevent the 'magic' effect as we get a
clear understanding of what is happening behind the cover and where one should
look to extend or override the default behavior.

Overall, I found it to be quite feature-rich. One aera of improvement might be
the built-in token-based authentication. It seems that it's currently using a
"shared secret" approach instead of supporting signed-requests, thus limiting
its use to HTTPS only.

~~~
tomchristie
> It seems that it's currently using a "shared secret" approach instead of
> supporting signed-requests, thus limiting its use to HTTPS only.

Yeah, I believe oauth1 support would address that, and is planned. :)

------
tocomment
Is there anything like this for Go (golang)? Does anyone else think that would
be extremely useful?

------
tocomment
So does this use cookie based authentication? Isn't there a more preferred way
to do authentication in REST? (I'm actually trying to figure this out now)

~~~
almost
It supports cookie auth for the browse-able web interface it makes available
for APIs. It's optional though and it also supports HTTP auth and other auth
styles as well I think.

------
blinduck
Can anyone who's used this compare it to tastypie for django?

~~~
gkelly
I'm interested in this too.

I'm currently using tastypie, but will consider Django REST Framework in the
future, based purely on the fact that this is a new release and has a
deprecation policy. tastypie is still only a pre-1.0 beta. A better evaluation
is certainly needed though.

